# help :/



## hedgehoglover6 (Dec 12, 2010)

can anyone pls tell me how to put a picture as my siggy!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You need to do it through your user control panel and it needs to be uploaded to a site like tinypic.com or photobucket.com. Then you select the code that looks like this "


----------



## hedgehoglover6 (Dec 12, 2010)

k, that u so much!!!


----------

